# Testing for sine



## hanajack (Sep 14, 2012)

I have a military, trailer mounted, 4-cyl. diesel generator made in the mid '50's.
Use it all the time - I'm off-power. You set the engine speed to the desired cycles and then dial in however many volts you want.

I would like to know if it puts out true/pure sine but don't know how to determine that. Any advise, tips, information appreciated.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

sorry, I have no clue to be of help.


----------

